# Pecan orchard hogs



## idsman75 (Nov 16, 2010)

A friend of mine works at a pecan orchard and had permission to hunt hogs there.  He said the meat tastes HORRIBLE -- like rancid pecans.

Has anyone eaten a pecan-fed hog before?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes I have tasted it and no it doesn't tase like rancid pecans....taste just like pork....shot some in Macon in a huge orchard!


----------



## southgahoghunter (Nov 17, 2010)

i have caught many hogs in pecan groves here in south ga and i have never had them taste any diffrent than the ones from anywhere else


----------



## garnede (Nov 17, 2010)

I would imagine if anything eating pecans would give it a good taste.  Maybe what ever he tried was not taken good care of.  I would go hunt it and be sure to ice the hog down within an hour or two of the kill.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 17, 2010)

Boar hog?  that would answer it IMO.  like said above.  We've killed several in pecan groves and they taste the same.  I know several people say boar hogs are fine to eat, but I dissagree!!!!!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 17, 2010)

guy i know cooks it up pretty darn good...i can't


----------



## idsman75 (Nov 17, 2010)

I took some meat from that boar in my avatar.  Cojones the size of basketballs (not really but HUGE).  I dropped some of the meat at a processor and the first thing he asked me was if I had hung the meat yet.  I said "no" and he went and hung it in his cooler for several days before turning it into breakfast sausage for me.  Not only did I love it but friends whose kids and spouses never had wild game before begged me for more of it.

Another guy took some of the meat from the same hog home with him and immediately turned it into bratwurst.  He left me some of the filler (no casings).  I browned it like ground beef to add to some dirty rice.  The whole apartment smelled like the rear end of that boar.  I took a bite and it took me 2 hours, 2 cigs, a bottle of diet coke, a chili dog from Dairy Queen, and mouthwash to get the taste out of my mouth.  It was hard getting the smell out of my nostrils.  

The difference was my processor hung it.  Gotta hang it or ice it down for a few days while intermittently draining off the water from the cooler and adding more ice. I've heard some salt and a little vinegar on top of the ice helps too.


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 18, 2010)

I've always used salt and a little pineapple juice in the cooler. All of mine has turned out good after a 3 or 4 day soak.


----------



## scottja (Nov 21, 2010)

I ice it 2-3 days in a cooler with the plug open, then brine it in kosher salt and ice water for 24 hours. Tastes like pork...good pork, when done.


----------



## RFWobbly (Nov 25, 2010)

> .....then brine it in kosher salt and ice water for 24 hours.



Kosher hog meat. That's a new one!


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 25, 2010)

RFWobbly said:


> Kosher hog meat. That's a new one!



No more so than my annual Ramadan Pigathon.

every year on Eid I  have a cook out and make all middle eastern recipes with pork.


----------

